# What is going on????



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

There was a very constructive thread on the Greenskins classic with an opposing viewpoint from one of the great waterfowl biologists in the field on here. Now all that conversation has been deleted.

I read it last night and saw nothing disrespectful of vulgar in the posts, although the viewpoint was certainly far away from some others. Not everyone thinks these tournaments or fund raisers are a good thing.... are we censoring viewpoints now or are we still wanting to have contructive discussions on this site???

I am not a moderator on this site, although I am on some others. The first lesson I learned after coming online in 2000 was over at a place called Hoosier Jims. I am sure Fetch remembers it, I think he sent me that way. After a weeks time I was banned for taking viewpoints opposite of what the host thought. I have seldom been as upset as that moment since then. I learned then that you better have a solid reason for censoring someone, which I have done in the past, or you are on a slippery slope with a rapid downhill potential. I think we can all name websites that have gone that way.

I understand that Greenskins is your guys' baby, but not everyone agrees. I am very pround to be a member here, and try to contribute quality at all times. I am very disappointed right now.

Tom

Thanks Bob, I see now it was move to Duck hunting and locked.

Fine.

The point still stands that it appear to be a gentlemens disagreement. Why the lock??? Nothing offensive to me.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This event seems more like an annual family hunting trip than a "tournament". A lot of you bashers act like you're the neighbor that didn't get invited to the party and you're jealous. Get over it!

Just imagine a bunch of guys getting together, hunting, having a few drinks, etc. How terrible! Now I know why the duck hunting in MN is poor - those guys shot all the ducks! :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The thread was posted to alert everyone that registration is ready (that's it), if I knew it was going to get blown up I would've locked it from the beginning...it was supposed to be an announcement.

This is really an event, not a tournament. It's labeled a tournament, but believe me that'll change next year to avoid all this again. :roll: There are points to make it interesting and to keep it ethical (hens scored low, as well as pintails, canvasbacks, etc). There are no real prizes, just a friendly plaque and whatever I throw in.

Look around the forum, people know each other. Not necessarily in person, but because of the site. Only ONCE a year is it possible for the people to get together and enjoy the hunting together. Whether I shoot 1 duck or a limit, I know I'm going back to the hotel to hang out with some good friends, both old and new. That's what people look forward too, believe it or not.

I'm sure you remember Tom when you met a bunch of the guys this spring when you came snow goose hunting. Imagine how cool it is when 40 guys getogether that you'd know from the site.

I locked it because there was so many misconceptions about the tourney and attacks such as:



> most of the regular participants on this forum are willing unwitting dupes


And as usual, the ever-so-annoying and continuing R/NR debate of course had to come into play. It's not that I don't want NR's in the tourney, I just can't find anywhere to house them, nor do I want the tourney to get "too big". I knew every team captain last year and trusted them, I didn't want a charity drive to get pinned with any unethical garbage.

No matter what, all the people involved would be hunting anyways that weekend. This is a way to get everyone together and have a friendly rivalry while raising a lot of $'s for Delta Waterfowl in the process. Your entry fee is $25, all going to Delta.

I guarantee if you came to Greenskins you'll leave singing a different tune, and see that the "tourney" is only a small part of the weekend and is not why everyone comes. Please don't judge until you've been there.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I could in all honesty care less about the skins.... what I am concerned about are viewpoints being censored either pro or con. If that has not happened here, and I guess I cant see where it has then I have no problem with the way it was handled. I just hope Mr. Cox continues to contribute. This place will be much the lass without his infrequent yet insightful input.

I hope the event goes well and you all have some fun raising the proverbial bucks for the ducks!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Was it deleted? I thought it just isn't a "sticky" post anymore so therefore it is slowly moving to the bottom of the page.

Chris I would not let the BS bring ya down. Your doing a great thing for the ducks. Like you said most will be out anyway that weekend. It is nice to get together and shake some hands. In the end the ducks win. Plain and simple!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

tsodak,
I don't think censoring normal conversations is the right direction for things to go either. However I also think that it is wrong for people to speak out against something in which they have so little understanding of. If you want to speak out against things then make sure that you have all of your facts first.

I have to say that I am rather disappointed that there are people that are ripping others for taking the time to raise money for something that we all believe in.

I have been thinking about all of this for a long time and it seems that no matter what you do in life there are going to be people who try and bring you down. Why are there so many people on this site that hate what alot of others are doing in the outdoors?

I really enjoy this website and have met alot of great people but I have also taken alot of **** from alot of people too. Granted, I have ripped more than a couple along the way. I have tried to help out as many people as I can when they have questions and I have recieved alot of help as well.

I can still remember when this website had 50 guys on it and hardly any of them knew each other. That was 3 years ago now and I think I have personally met about 45 of the 50 original guys and probably 100 others. 
I really think that it's time for things to go back to the old school way of things where people were friendly to each other and we didn't have the res NR stuff. We were all just guys who like to hunt and fish.

So with that said I challenge everyone to be cool about things and try to cut the hostility down a little bit. Chris doesn't need the crap and I'm sure that when he decided to build this site he didn't plan on playing moderator between all of us who are 20+ years old but still act like little kids. I promise to censor myself and hold back from the ripping on others who don't agree with my viewpoints.

I also challenge all of you to get involved with an organization. At the urging of some on this website I signed up to get involved with the committee that is forming for the new Delta chapter starting in Fargo. We need more people as there were only 3 guys when I signed up. So if you want more info or would like to get involved send me a PM and I will get the info that you need. We need more people.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GREAT GG! I am hoping that a chapter gets started in Fargo and I am sure Delta will embrace your involvement.

It was great to see so many people walking around the Scheels event with Delta hats on and visiting the booth they had at the event.

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

It is a fact: "You can please some of the people some of the time but not all the people all the time." And my two cents, "You can never please an ARSEHOLE!"

Dave


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris runs a great site and he is very tolerable.Sometimes we don't always know what goes on privately between people.I will take his word for it that this needed to be done.

By the way...as someone said on the other thread...I am sending my $25 even though I won't be there.I'll be in Sask. that day.

Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've heard from 3 others that are sending Delta donations along with mine that aren't able to attend.

If you're not a member of Delta do what I'm doing...send a donation care of Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

I HAVE TO GIVE CREDIT TO EACH PERSON WHO IS GOING TO PUT $25.00 IN THE HAT FOR DELTA. THIS CAN ONLY HELP WITH MORE RESEACH, HELPING THE WATERFOWL WHICH WE SO DEARLY LOVE TO HUNT. YOU KNOW THAT EVERY PERSON WHO IS GOING TO THE GREENSKINS WOULD BE HUNTING ANYWAY THAT WEEKEND.TO ME IT IS JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS WHEN PEOPLE IN MINNESOTA HAD HUNTING CAMPS ON GOOD DUCK LAKES. WE WOULD HAVE EVENTS TO SEE WHO HAD THE BEST DAY. WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY CAUSE TO GIVE OUR MONEY TO LIKE THE PEOPLE WHO ARE IN THIS EVENT. SOMEDAY I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE ND AND MN EVENT SO WE CAN MEET SOME OF THE PEOPLE WE TALK TO ON THIS SITE. MOST PEOPLE ON THIS SITE HAVE EITHER HELP SOMEONE OR HAVE THIER OWN IDEAS AS TO HOW THINGS SHOULD BE DONE.THAT'S WHAT GREAT ABOUT HAVING A SITE LIKE THIS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CHRIS
WALKER 870


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Keep up the good work Chris, sounds like a great time. Maybe u could call it a fund raiser, ive seen a lot of groups using hunting as an event for a fund raiser, especially since the guys will be hunting anyway. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would love to participate sometime. maybe next year


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey guys. Bobby Cox here again. I had to get a friend of mine to post this for me because Chris has deleted my account and banned me from posting on the site. As it says below, it'll be the last time you'll see me post here, even if Chris decides to "unban" me. And no, Eric, I'm not going to pay $10 to join this site---I had to pay for every lecture I ever got from wildlife professors more knowledgeable than me, and the fact that you're getting this one for free is a bargain. I hope the few people who see this message before Chris deletes it learn something and understand why I objected to the duck-hunting contest.

_________

I've got about as many rotten eggs and tomatoes on my shirt as I expected.

Raising money for waterfowl conservation is a noble cause. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a bunch of guys getting together and kicking off the duck season. I also don't think that having a friendly, informal contest among friends or acquaintances is a bad thing. But as soon as you advertise the event and encourage participation by the public, you are now under the scrutiny of the public eye, whether you realize it or not, and whether you like it or not.

The Greenskins Classic clearly is a duck-hunting contest---I don't think anyone would argue that. There exists a well-defined set of rules for determining a winner, with various points scored for various species/sex combinations of waterfowl, making some birds clearly more valuable than others. The goal of any contest (i.e., game or sport) is to win, although I don't doubt that some participants care a lot less about winning than others. The fact that some species/sex combinations are worth more than others elevates those with the highest point values to trophy status.

Here's what wildlife biologists know about public perception of hunting contests and trophy hunting, including citations from published literature. Kellert (1980; American attitudes and knowledge of animals. Transactions of the North American Wildlife and Natural Resources Conference 45:111-124) found that only 40% of Americans approved of hunting exclusively for sport and only 20% approved of trophy hunting. In the latest issue of Wildlife Society Bulletin, Peterson (2004; An approach for demonstrating the social legitimacy of hunting. Wildlife Society Bulletin 32:310-321) wrote "Viewing hunting as a competition where winning is dictated by physical attributes of the animal killed is morally reprehensible to most of the public (Kellert 1980) and will severely constrain the ethical space between society and hunters."

So it doesn't matter what I think---but it does matter what the mainstream public thinks (not the animal-rights advocates because they oppose hunting no matter how it's done) because for hunting to persist, hunters need the mainstream public to at least remain neutral toward hunting. So despite all the criticism I've gotten here, I still maintain that holding a duck-hunting contest, which clearly is not viewed positively by mainstream Americans, is not in the best interest of the future of waterfowling. I'd also encourage you to consider that business owners who don't hunt are taking a short-term financial hit during the resident-only week of North Dakota's waterfowl season. There's no doubt that gas stations would sell more gas and bar owners would sell more beer during that week if nonresidents weren't restricted. I think this increases the likelihood that the contest will be viewed negatively by the non-hunting public in North Dakota, particularly the business owners.

But hey, Chris, it's definitely your sandbox, and it's certainly your right to hold a duck-hunting contest despite what anyone thinks. Maybe the mainstream public in North Dakota views hunting contests differently than the mainstream public in the rest of the country (although that's unlikely). I'm just trying to point out the potential ramifications, which I don't think you're aware of and haven't fully considered. Feel free to e-mail me or call me if you'd like to discuss this further, but I'm done posting on this subject because I think I've made my point clear, and supported it with scientific literature.

Bobby Cox, The Censored One

*My name is Chris Downs and I approved this message


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bob or Chris - ND,

Points well made, but I don't think any of this would matter at any time during the waterfowl season. People are going to hunt! Let me say this again... People are going to hunt! Contest or get together, people are going to hunt during the waterfowl season.

I find myself in a contest every time I go out into the field throughout the waterfowl season, I find it's kind of like a game to figure out how to bag a limit of ducks/geese. Sometimes there are days when I lose the contest and the birds win. Somedays there are days when I win and I am very happy to take pictures of the "prize" or "awards" of the hunt - a limit of ducks. After the pictures I will clean them and eat the prizes that I harvested and take GREAT pride in this complete process. In fact, I encourage all to take some time and visit the photo album and look at the proud people with the game they harvested. Some even have game hanging from the walls, I do. These are the best prizes that I have from the contest of hunting. Mainstream sportsman take GREAT pride in what ever the game plan is for that day... That is why we take the time to pre-scout, consider the wind, weather, decoys, ammo, guns, calls, and most of all gaining permission from the land owner. All of this is a game and I hate getting beat after waiting weeks for the opener to start. This year will be no different from any other... Is it time yet? No the clock hasn't started. But when it does, it's game time!

I know every mainstream waterfowler knows what I am talking about...

As for local areas taking a hit for cash... I don't buy into this concept. People are going to come to this great state of ND no matter what the restrictions are during that first week of hunting. Let's think about it... NR are missing out on an estimated 3-7 days of hunting. Many people will come to pre-scout, visit family or friends, and what ever else they choose to do before the season starts. NR's will take the time they are allowed and use it during the season and last time I checked... They are more than welcome to come to ND and enjoy the Super Bowl of waterfowl.

Is it time yet? No the clock hasn't started. But when it does, it's game time! During this game, there will be many winners involved. The only people who will lose are those who break the law.

P.S. Turn in Poachers this Fall!


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Haven't been on the board for a while and not trying to stir up the debate but had to respond.

It seems like Bobby Cox was intentionally trying to stir up a heated debate and is a perfect example of somebody spending too much on becoming a "waterfowl biologist" who loses the ability to address issues like this with common sense.

It's always tough to accurately provide comments and feedback on discussion boards like this. If people were discussing these issues face to face things would be much easier to take in context and talk about more rationally.

I have very strong beliefs in conservation organizations and have been a member of PF, DU, MWA, Delta, etc. for a long time and the GreenSkins raises a bunch of money for a great cause, the Delta Adopt A Pothole program.

Like Chris said, why not just pick up the phone or e-mail him rather than getting on your soap box in the public forum? As long as the participants all stay within the legal limits and eat what they shoot, I say have at it!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bobby,

Come on - opinion data that is probably more than a quarter century old? George Wallace was governor more recently than that.

Regardless of the spin, its really just an informal gathering of a bunch of clean-cut, respectful, young turks. They spend most of their time yaking and drinking and hanging out. The real competition is scouting for the best spot. The "rules" they observe are simply the standards that everyone observes every day they go out - perhaps VERY similar some of the old point systems used for harvest management?? Hummmm.....

It's like #947 on the list of things that make hunters and hunting look bad to "the public" (half of whom have an IQ below 100, by the way).

But watching all the stuff in these two threads makes me remember the days when moto-ducks were going to ruin waterfowling forever....
Sure, Jim died, but what ever happened to those california guys?

M.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bobby, Chris ND Whomever.

You once again bring up the NR restrictions, I am sick of hearing that B.S.

I do not know what your motive is but the preception is that you are anti hunting. I hope you are not.

This event is doing more for the future of hunting than anything else that I can think of. These "Young Guns" are a bunch of friends that are very good at what they do, Why, because someone in their life was a *Positive role model *and they learned from the experience. They have all hunted and also learned alot on their own, can you imagine the knowledge they will be able to pass on to their children in the future? I wish there was more of these guys out there, if there was the decline in hunter numbers, the median age of ND hunters and future of hunting would not be in question.

If you are a biologist you know that the definition of the word is: the science that deals with the origin, history characteristics etc. of plants and animals. (websters), to take your profession and spin this event into a bad thing goes against the principals of the profession.

Unfortunatly I think this was blown out of proportion due to "sour grapes" over the NR restrictions. sad!

Chris keep on keepin on man!

Have a good one!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

First this is Chris's site and he can do what he wants with it.

bobby is just looking out for the future of hunting. If you can't see the downside to calling hunting a game or a sport or a contest I'm afraid you need to think about this a little more. I see this as his warning that the general public doesn't see hunting as a game or sport. Personaly I don't either. Your game can end in a heartbeat but conservation and managemnent must go on forever. It is really a play on words more than anything, and as the PC world finishes taking over we will all either go with it or be swallowed up. I'm not against a good plan and a good shoot at all. I really do think he was trying to be helpfull.To say either of us is against hunting is truly absurd.

This is another thought I am having, if we need a special goose season because we have to many local geese is that not an indicator we have enuff great habitat available now? Therefore lowering the importance of increasing the waterfowl habitat freeing up money and time to put into other programs for say upland or something. I would say the numbers tell the tale. Thanks bobby and don't give up


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wonder how people that are against this "contest", and I use that word loosely, feel about those that put a self imposed "no hens" limit on themselves and their group. I know that there are a few that do that the entire year and really that is all this contest is about is shooting drakes and not hens. If you look back there are even a few posts from some that talk about the greenskins and almost none talk about winning, they talk about the get together and wooowoooos. I even remember one post where Jed said he was getting his own team together because he didn't care about winning. I cannot for the life of me understand why this would bother someone so much and if it does, I challenge you to attend the event and see what these guys are all about!! As Bob said Chris, keep on!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Speaking of hens you know what is a bummer for band collectors, 75% of the bands are put on hens because most people do stay away from shooting hens. A better study can be made from birds that live longer.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bob,

Bobby (and I think Chris-ND, not sure ;-)) isn't a rabid anti-hunter. He's dropped a duck or two back in his day. He's just sharing an opposing point of view. That's what this place is about really. Perhaps he's right, perhaps he's wrong. But not exactly Dale Carnegie - discuss the pro and cons of various aspects of such events in general.

In the mean time, consider Chris is putting a lot of work into this thing. His new bride could be griping that he's doing this rather than helping her shop for bed ruffles - the new job must be making huge demands too. Now some red-neck is dumping on the dance floor?

You could see the train wreck coming from a mile away.
I think on both cases, style was confused with intent - happens a lot.

M.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

buckseye

Assuming that we have enough waterfowl habitat because of high resident goose populations and an early goose season isn't accurate. A resident goose can successfully nest on a lawn or golf course next to water, not the case for most ducks that require either upland cover near water or certain wetland types. Look at the population statistics for pintails and bluebills which are way down. Any money donated to Delta will help on the species that are struggling.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They all need invertrabrae for their ducklings and goslings, so are probaly near water. When is to many, really to many? Just a thought.... 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Besides ND and MN how many other states have an early goose season? Over population in 1 area doesn't make them totally over populated. The right habitat ( that was managed by G&F ) is what made the #'s go up! 20 years ago there were hardly any canadian geese here. Ducks were different! But with the reinterduction of them they have taken off in great numbers.

I personally invite BOBBY to the GSC ( which I know he won't because I know what kind of a person he is). So he can change his mind about the getogethor.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Think this way once.......What if we all still got togethor to go hunting on a hunting trip. Donated nothing to Delta and we still had our day of fun. No prizes, just us getting togethor and hunting and drinking ( as DJLEYE said WooWoooo's). All the same people doing absolutley NO GOOD for the land. Just using up it's resources, and not giving back.

Would we be: A) Not be having this conversation
B) Getting more flack for doing nothing, except just shooting birds?

Label it how you want. This Topic is down right RETARDED!!! WE WOULD BE HUNTING EITHER WAY! Now that we ar rasing $ for places to hunt, and keep our heritage alive! Come on people. 
As much as Bobby hates to say it, we are trying to help the animals he is studying. Trying to keep his job there. We are giving back to the resource that we are using.


> And no, Eric, I'm not going to pay $10 to join this site


And Bobby my name is Taylor not Eric.....let's get the facts straight


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

If this is not a "tournament" or a "contest" then I would simply suggest not referring to it as such. Whether you like it or not, Bobby makes some very valid points and he is correct in saying the non-hunting (do not confuse with anti) public does not agree with "contests" when it comes to hunting. Actually, a large portion of the hunting public does not like them as well.

It's a slippery slope, and Bobby pointed out where these events can do more harm than good. Don't turn one of your biggest proponents of wildlife conservation into an enemy because he only tried to educate some on the downsides of an event like the Greenskins Classic.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

FROSTY I ask you to donate to Delta then without being apart of the getogethor! We are, but we are all going hunting the next morning....
HELLL I don't even have a team yet and I know I am going to go no matter what...to donate twords a good cause...and the $is coming from my financial aid loans. Yes my school loans are going twords the event. If you guys with your fulltime jobs can't put up $25 AND QUIT YOUR *****ING THEN YOUR ARE WORSE OFF THAN US!. A lot of us are still in college, where we don't have the natural income like the rest of you. We are putting our rent $ for the month out there to have fun with our friends. Tarnish us if you must to make your post more worthy of being

No one on here, besides a hand full even know the real story of how the first getogethor started. Take the time to inform yourselves....really......
To start you out with the story, it started in a friends front lawn with 2 teams of high school friends. Every one grew up togethor, hunted togethor.

Anyone know where?????NO because you all are having fun chastizing it....
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Mav wrote:



> Think this way once.......What if we all still got togethor to go hunting on a hunting trip. Donated nothing to Delta and we still had our day of fun. No prizes, just us getting togethor and hunting and drinking ( as DJLEYE said WooWoooo's). All the same people doing absolutley NO GOOD for the land. Just using up it's resources, and not giving back


Alot of orgs have banquets for money raisers, I know they are boring compared to a good hunt but they work. Maybe some of us put to much concern into the future and should concern ourselves more with the here and now. Whatever you do don't ever stop enjoying what you love, we only live once and it's not for very darn long. 8)


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Maverick said:


> I personally invite BOBBY to the GSC ( which I know he won't because I know what kind of a person he is).


That's a great idea. He could be the designated bird cleaner. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey mav I'll guess it started in the Westhope Souris area....let me know how close I am.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: That's the truth!!!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Is there any reason why Greenskins is getting all this hassle and none of the other ND duck tourneys are?I have some flyers in front of me for some other tournaments and they all tought big prizes and I don't see anything going back for the ducks.With big prizes, doesn't that make people want to break the law more to win?Didn't I hear that the winners in the Duckfest last year were written up for game violations?

Don't let this bother you Chris, I'm sure Delta appreciates the time and work you put into this for their cause. I'm sure all the haters on here do the same right? :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That's pretty simple Greenskins is here and so are we. Calling anyone a hater is immature, we just have more caution concerning the future of hunting in general. I wish everybody could quit calling others names on here one of these days :lol:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Whatever you call it, it's just sad that people trying to do good things are ripped on by others.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know what you mean, alot of times in every ones lives there are good intentions that are misinterpruted by others. Just part of life... :wink:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

MRN and T have the score on this one.

Anyone who has ever met Bobby knows he has an opinion or two and doesn't mince words, EVER. That doesn't work real well at times, especially in this medium. What would have been an off the cuff comments and face to face 3 minute philosophical discussion on the topic where folks said their peace and walked away friendly-like and knowing the other side was still completely wrong, turns into something else on a board or in emails for that matter.

Bobby's forgotten more about waterfowl and waterfowl hunting than most of us will ever know. He's one of the "good guys" on almost every facet of waterfowling of interest to ND hunters. For those who see issues black/white, he makes a point. He's suggesting you can't be sorta pregnant and that the end shouldn't justify the means. But that also applies to how you go about making your points and trying to influence opinion, and he may have chosen to mince his words a little on this subject, but that ain't Bobby.

Not faulting or condoning anyone else's comments, just a little background to hopefully tone down the rhetoric.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Why all the personal attacks guys?? Why am I a hater just because I raise an opposing viewpoint?? And I dont think that Duckfest or anything else is being held up to the light as being OK while this is not.

I have been here almost as long as anyone, and feel that I do about as much for the resource as I can. I have hunted with some of you, and had good personal converstions as well. And now I am a hater???

Do any of you guys remember a chick flick called The American President with Michael Douglas and Annete Benning??? I never watch it of course but my wife does. :lol: At the end MD's character makes a speech that goes something like this.

Watch your worst enemy satnd up and shout about that which you would spend your life fighting against and then talk to me about freedom of speech.

That is where you all are at right here. Bobby makes valid arguments about a somewhat controversial topic, and now he is removed from being able to argue his point not because what he said was vulgar, or attacking someone personally, but because we do not like his viewpoint. If you all can make your peace with that then so be it. I can't.

let me pose a hypothetical to you here. Was Robin Hood a good guy??? He stole from the rich and gave to the poor, and is a hero because of it. Is Hammas a good organization??? Along with Terrorism in Israel, they spend a lot of money on food and medicine for refugees.

You cant be a little bit pregnant. If this is just a social gathering then bill it as such, rather than a contest. A lot of less hardcore hunters and the public have real issues with anything looking like a contest. In the last few years we have started to see a blossoming of these type of things. Is that good or bad?? We each have to make our own choices, but make no doubt there are valid points on each side of the issue. See the ND Outdoors magazine this month for a from both sides on this.

To do any less than respect others opinions by attacking them personally is a bad way to go.

Good day all,

Tom


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

tsodak,
I don't think anyone hear thinks your a hater. I personally have mucho respect for you both personally and professionally. Don't let any one get you down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can we let this go now?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Amen Chris.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My intention is not to stir the pot here but hopefully turn down the heat. I have not hunted ducks for five or six years so don't have a dog in this fight. My disappointment is seeing people on both sides of this issue that I think are great people beating each other up. I know Bobby, and I know he has the most respect you can imagine for waterfowl hunters. He isn't just a scientist, he is one of you, I guarantee it. I have had people tell me I should not wear camouflage in public. I will not hide what I do and refuse to follow that type of advise. I think currently that is a little left field, but the general public has a huge misjudgment of hunting, nationally especially, not so much in North Dakota. I don't like that the world is going that way, but it is. I don't know the best way to fight this, keep a low profile, or keep doing what I do and fight the backlash politically. I guess I am really surprised at the emotion displayed on this subject. I sure hate to see you guys doing this to each other, it is like having friends in a duel. Count to ten, put a little ice to the head, and take a fresh look. I like friendly big buck contests, but I know there are people who beef about it. I would like to tell them to kiss my behind, but their darn vote is worth just as much as mine. I think hunters votes should be worth two points just because we are better people, how about that. Best wishes to all of you.

Chris, yup I can let it go now. I just wanted to remind everyone that were on the same team here.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

To all of you who belong to PFE, RGS, DU, and many other national organizations do any of you ever read the periodicals that are sent out to you? If you do, you will note that in the periodical that they have a national shoot! They bring all of the rich boy's in from all over the country to raise huge dollars for the organization. This is usually done in the form of a contest, for example you get so many points for your dog pointing,flushing, and retrieving the harvested game, and so many points for how many shots it took the shooter to harvest the game, at the end of the day the judges that walked behind the shooter and scored them and the dog, total up the points and the shooter with the most pionts wins. Usually the prizes are free trips to another expensive shooting preserve or a guided operation some where else. The rich boy's pay $10,000.00 entry fees(sometimes more and sometimes less, depending) to do this and usually this done on both private and public property, during the open season for that species. What Chris is doing with the Green Skins Classic is very different, and far more nobel than most of the organizations that we are members or sponsors of and we give them our money to support their efforts for their cause. So what is wrong here people? NOTHING!! There are no prizes given away, and they are hunting during a legal season. No body but Delta Waterfowl benefits from this event. The best part is that with the points system that he is using, is that Chris is promoting ethical hunting such as trying to encourage shooters to only shoot drakes, not hens, trying shoot ducks that are over decoys and not 60 yards out of range with 20 guys all sky busting at the same duck!! Chris if I did not have other things that needed to be attended to this year I would drive up there to help out in any way that I could. Next year even though I am a NR and could not hunt do to the laws in place in ND I would be happy to put this event on my to do calender and help you out with whatever you would need weather it was checking the hunters in at the end of the day recording the harvest ETC... Let me know for next year and I will be there. Chris keep up the good work that you are doing here on this site and in the great state of ND!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Since we are dropping this Chris we need to talk about your fantasy team. No seriously dude, you suck :stirpot: Anyway we all know you can blow a duck call, but you need to work on your GM skills as a team owner. Look at my roster and make a trade offer.......Oh yeah I almost forgot: your nephew wants to go duck hunting with you and also be on camera so pick a weekend in Oct. so I get his feet wet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys really need to post the draft order and results to the rest of us can make a little fun of u guys :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My only excuse is that I didn't pick the team, and I got stuck with Favre as quarterback and Minnesota for a defense.

Now if that isn't an ugly combo. 

Ya I suck.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris

Pick up Griffin from the Broncos......going to be an great year for him...


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I got Griffin  Somehow Chris ended up all Cardinals and Aaron Elling :fiddle:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Somebody is going to get rich by taking Rick Fenny.....my source at vikes headquarters said he had been holed up in N. Western North Dakota doing research for the game and fish dept for the last 10 years. I guess some Bobby Cox clown was driving him up the wall and he decided to go back to football. He is a free agent somebody pick his azz up


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Man there's a name from the past. Remember how big his legs were?? The problem was he pulled a hamstring every time he touched the ball.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

At least you can look at your players, who your playing, etc. I can't get into my focken account. For some reason, my account is locked.

Now I am a cheerleader for the rest of the year... I have a solid team, 870 sent me my roster.

Do you know if there is any type of customer service with Yahoo?


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone looking for some good fantasy players that are most likely still free agents should look into David Terrell and Lamar Gordon. Terrell is now the Bears number 1 go to guy and could finally live up to his talent, and Gordon finally has a starting job of his own and could have a great season if he stays healthy. :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Have fun guys and don't let this get in the way of having a good outing with old and new friend's.

Tom,Chris,and all who participate on these threads enrich those that read them.


----------

